# Glass tracks/runners - 8mm glass??



## Dashleyjackson (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey all,

I am currently building an enclosure for my snake (duh!). I have made a box 1200x600x600 out of white melamine. I have some old glass shelves lying around the garage which I was planning on using for the doors, just need a little shave to make them fit, they are approx 7.5mm thick.

Iam finding it very hard to find track that will hold them.

Any ideas?

I was thinking bout making a frame and putting it on hinges, but I think it maybe to heavy.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 19, 2011)

If you used a table saw you could cut the grooves then move the depth over 4mm and make an 8mm wide gap. you set the height so that it doesn't cut through of course. assuming the blade is 4mm.


----------



## jinin (Jan 19, 2011)

Personally the biggest track I have seen is 6mm.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 19, 2011)

You will need to do it as a window assembly.

There will be to much friction for the glass to slide. Speak to Vantage, Capral or a local winddow manufacturer. It does not need to be waterproof, so you do not have to go for the full assy. Just the frame and track.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 19, 2011)

If you placed perspex on the bottom of the glass it may infact reduce the friction.


----------



## Virides (Jan 20, 2011)

Spraying down Silicone will also greatly reduce the friction. Spray on both the perspex and the glass edge.

Alternatively, you can replace the persex with Impregnated Nylon (has oil in it) which is very slippery and there will be no need for the silicone spray which can loose its effectiveness over time.

Ensure that you get the edge of the glass with bevels on all edges, this will stop the glass from scratching the perspex/nylon which will cause greater friction.

We also sell finger grips for glass - www.virides.com.au/Products


----------



## azz08 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got a piece of wood and router out the slots using a router. Not sure if that will help your situation


----------



## wokka (Jan 20, 2011)

I use 10mm aluminium double "U"channel, and put plastic "u"edging, (like you use on the edge of villa board) over the bottom edge of the glass to slide on.


----------

